# Classic environment and dual booting (2 unrelated questions)



## neonsheild (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have 2 very unrelated questions:

1. I'm running 10.6.8 on a 13" 2009 Macbook Pro, and when I tried launching an application, it said "You can't open the application because the Classic environment is no longer supported." What does that mean and how can I fix it?

2.
I just bought and downloaded Lion, and I was wondering if dual booting 10.7 and 10.6 would void my warranty. Yes, I know dual booting Windows obviously doesn't void any warranty (with bootcamp), but then again dual booting 10.6 and 10.7 is not "officially" supported, which is why I am doubtful...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

neonsheild said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have 2 very unrelated questions:
> 
> ...


1) The application you are trying to run is for the much older Mac OS systems. (version 8.x - 9.x)
Some of the earlier PowerPC Macs allowed you to run the classic OS but it has long since disappeared. 
You still have the option to run these applications if you need/want to using and emulator like Sheepsaver http://sheepshaver.cebix.net/

2) Yes you can do it.


----------



## neonsheild (Jun 5, 2011)

ok thats what I thought for the classic environment, but the thing is though that my brother was able to run the application on his computer (iMac from 2008 running 10.6.7), but it won't run on my MBP running 10.6.8 or 10.7


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

neonsheild said:


> the thing is though that my brother was able to run the application on his computer (iMac from 2008 running 10.6.7), but it won't run on my MBP running 10.6.8 or 10.7


Sure it was the exact same version? (not a later version for PowerPC Macs.)

On OS X versions < 10.7 you can install Rosetta and run PowerPC based OS X apps.


----------



## neonsheild (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah it was the same version, and neither of us have Rosetta installed....


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

neonsheild said:


> the thing is though that my brother was able to run the application on his computer (iMac from 2008 running 10.6.7), but it won't run on my MBP running 10.6.8 or 10.7





neonsheild said:


> yeah it was the same version, and neither of us have Rosetta installed....


I don't know what to tell you since Intel Macs can't run Classic Environment and that is the type of Mac you both have.

Can you say what the app is or have a link to it?

There is a chance that your app bundle is corrupted some how. Can you re-download or re-copy the application from somewhere? (online or a backup)
If you can't do that, at the very least you can run Disk Utility in the /Applications/Utilities folder and choose Repair Permissions.


----------

